# 50% off Jumping Spiders @ Spirit Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

May only be a daily special for Today (3/10) as Spirit Halloween is celebrating National Spider Day (is this real or made up?) by having a 50% off sale on it's jumping spiders and 20% off on other spiders. No coupons, just saw it advertised on their website. http://www.spirithalloween.com

4.99 shipping on orders over $75 (code 75Ship)


----------

